# *updated* Well Snakeheads do grow CRAZY fast, see pics inside. about



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

k well its been about a month and a half since my i got my snakeheads, when i got em they were bewteen 2.5" - 5" and now the smallest one is 5" and the largest is 9" see b4 then after pics.

Before Pictures.
View attachment 108001

View attachment 108002


and the after pictures. from April 12th to May 28th.

View attachment 107999

View attachment 108000


let me know what u guys think.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

wow that crazy growth in 45days. how much are they eating a day and do u change the water often?


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

WOW, they have gotten big I knew they grew fast but 2.5" in a month, what have you been feeding them, how ofte?,I made a lame feeding vid for my rainbow so you have to make one of these very cool reds. :bowdownh yea how big is your tank?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

mainly smelts. they are picky, but they love their smelts. i cant get em to eat shrimp, they bite it and spit it out. but yea, my smelts are the small ones. around 3 or 3 1\2" the largest one eats almost 2 everyday, the rest all eat 1. the smallest is a little bit less. and weekly 30% waterchanges. and i am over filtered big time, snakeheads are a very clean fish compared to piranhas. my water quality is always 100%. i have 3 ac 500's on it, then an ac 901 powerhead.

tank is a 150 gallon, 6' x 22" x 22" pretty damn close to a 180 which is 6'x24"x24"


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Holy shits!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

nice growth

looks likes ur plants grow to lol


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

plants are all fake, i just put more in


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Still waiting for feeding vid lol.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

my cam is broken, my buddy has a super nice dvd cam corder. ill see if i can borrow it. when i film with my digi cam it always comes out super dark. so its no good.

okay well i just fed them some smelts right now. i filmed it with my digi cam. if someone can host it for me, ill put it up. you need to be able to download it though so you can turn up the brightness. u turn up the brightness 25% and its clear as day. its nothing crazy, just my daily feeding.

let me know if anyone can host it, vid is 8 megs.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice!







The growthrate of these guys was the thing that amazed me the most. I was prepared for a growthrate of app. 1-1,5'' a month, but they grew 2-2,5'' a month. Even my old redtail catfish didn't achieved such a growthrate.

Your pack is looking great, so I'm looking forward to the video. Keep up the great work taking care of these badboys


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Those are nice snakeheads


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW NICE....


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

amazing growth


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

its kinda cool even for me seeing this. cuz i see em everyday so its so gradual. to do actually compare pics is incredible. my gf, when away for a week. came back and said they are noticeably bigger. so they are still growing like weeds.

ill repost again in 45 days. with updates


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads...beautiful reds...i'm moving to canada...lol..


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

thePACK said:


> congrads...beautiful reds...i'm moving to canada...lol..


when you move do you have to get rid of your fish or are you going to keep them?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

are all snakeheads illegal in the U.S. and in about 6 months im guessing i will be getting rid of 2 of my monsters. if one of u guys feel like driving to Winnipeg, Manitoba. buy a case of beer, we'll get wasted. then they are free to a good home


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

wow i never knew they grew so fast, very cool


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

How in the hell do you put stuff at the bottom of that tank without getting bit?

very nice though!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Trillion said:


> How in the hell do you put stuff at the bottom of that tank without getting bit?
> 
> very nice though!


At this size they are generally not aggrsive to human hands...


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

any new pics?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

ill update with pics in a couple weeks. they are bigger since these were taken tho. and no they are not bad when im cleaning \ moving stuff around in the tank. they definatly arn't shy like piranhas were, when my arm is in, they seem more curious about it, so they come over and swim near me. if they come within about 18" i pull my hand out. even at 10" i get nervous







when they are 20" ill be sh*t scared haha


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

timmy said:


> ill update with pics in a couple weeks. they are bigger since these were taken tho. and no they are not bad when im cleaning \ moving stuff around in the tank. they definatly arn't shy like piranhas were, when my arm is in, they seem more curious about it, so they come over and swim near me. if they come within about 18" i pull my hand out. even at 10" i get nervous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell i get scard just looking at the pics!


----------



## traxxasracer (Mar 20, 2006)

damn nice snakeheads u have there!!


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

amazing


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

well here is the newest pic as of july 17th, so its been about 90 days since i got em, look at first pics to now. my biggest is over a foot. he is about 13.5"


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow... they have developped perfectly







The growthrate of this specie still amazes me. I can only imagine how feeding time must be like. With my two Micro's it was already an spectaculair happening, so this must be AWESOME









I'm looking forward to see the next pictures in a couple of weeks.........


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

WOw, thats a site i think my red may have grown 1" sence i got him like 2 weeks back or so how often do you feed those guys? I am still waiting for feeding vid???lol


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

wow they grew ALOT!!!

good job.

CK


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i feed everyday, and they are up to about ten 4" smelts. they love the things, still wont touch shrimp or anything else like that. smelts and life they love tho.

i am going to borrow my buddies video camera and compile a week long feeding vid, so itll be 7 vids combined together, each day ill do a different method of feeding. so itll be interesting.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

this makes me jealous lol


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW







i am so jelous


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

LOOKING VERY NICE....KEEP THOSE PIXS COMING


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow there growth is astonishing


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

reaching 13.5 inches...i wouldnt keep them in there must longer...unless ure looking for a pair and expect the others to die...


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

flawless


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Jack Herer said:


> reaching 13.5 inches...i wouldnt keep them in there must longer...unless ure looking for a pair and expect the others to die...


if you read my previous posts you would find out i have full intentions of selling 2 off, then at 20" just keeping 1 in my tank.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

shocker45 said:


> reaching 13.5 inches...i wouldnt keep them in there must longer...unless ure looking for a pair and expect the others to die...


if you read my previous posts you would find out i have full intentions of selling 2 off, then at 20" just keeping 1 in my tank.
[/quote]

where is Winnipeg, MB? in the states?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Canada buddy


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

LETS GET AN UPDATE!!! mazing growth out of those. I notice a couple are missing. they get eaten or did you ditch them because of their growth?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

eaten, and ill update end of oct. they slowed down a bit in grwoth, biggest is probabaly about 15-16" now.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Just found this thread, this is the way to come back from the tragic RBP booze incident. Keep the updates coming, the growth rate is unbelievable-they trully are thriving


----------

